# CPT code for knee arthroscopy



## LStana (Mar 28, 2014)

How would you code this? Arthroscopic Chondroplasty patellofemoral compartment, removal of loose bodies, extensive synovectomy and synovial biopsy. The removal of loose bodies was done in the lateral and patellofemoral compartments and op note indicates that that they were removed at the same time as the synovium. I could use G0289, but did not feel that it would be appropriate in this case. So, the only billable code I came up with would be 29876. Any suggestions is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 28, 2014)

We follow these guidelines to support billing a loose body removal from the knee at the same session as another scope procedure.  The 29874 and 29876 bundle and a modifier is not allowed.

Only for carriers that recognize and allow the G0289 code 29874 (Arthroscopy, knee, surgical; for removal of loose body or foreign) may be reported in addition to other arthroscopic knee procedures, including arthroscopic chondroplasty and arthroscopic microfracture, if either of the following requirements are met: 

?The arthroscopic loose/foreign body was greater than 5 mm or
?The loose/foreign body was removed through a separate incision or portal (not through the inflow or outflow portal) 

If arthroscopic removal of loose/foreign bodies was the only procedure performed, the size or separate incision guidelines do not apply. 



http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/may10/managing2.asp


----------



## LStana (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, the insurance recognizes and allows G0289, but the op note does not indicate greater than 5 mm or through a separate incision. Thank you.


----------

